# synCE

## linedpaper

Help!  I emerged all of the ebuilds for it except for the trayicon and the gnome one because I'm running fluxbox.  I found a whole bunch of different things but I never saw an ebuild simply called synce.  It was always synce-dccm or something like that, so I just did them all.  Once done I followed the synce directions and it is telling me I don't have pppd installed.  What is pppd?  My goal is to get my Hp Jornada 568 to sync with gentoo.  Preferrably evolution for my schedule and crap.  Any help would be great.  Running gentoo-sources 2.4.20r3 upgrading to r4 right now.

Tim

----------

## Jimboberella

I have juts gotten this to work myself so here is what I did

1) emerged all the synce-xxx ebuilds except gnome & tray (I run KDE)

2) emerge net-dialup/ppp (gives you pppoe ppp over ethernet, this is how the ppc talks to the PC over usb)

3) patch ipaq module code with the manufacturer and product code of my Dell Axium as per the synce instrunctions http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/usb.php

4) rebuild kernel (I use 2.4.20-gaming-r3) with ppp support or at least change config & rebuild modules (ppp and ipaq will be built)

Follow the rest of the Synce instructions.

Remeber you run dccm as user, but you run synce-serial-config and synce-serial start as root.

I can connect to the pocket PC device using the Raki tray icon. Browse filesystem and copy files etc. I havent installed Multisync to do the contact sync yet. I believe that evolution is the best supported for theat but I dont know if you can sync calander to a PPC yet.

----------

## crisscross

So has any one gotten the dell AXIM to work with the synce app?

I can run synce as root and config it. That is if i have the right usb port as I have about 15.

Am I suppose to get something out when I run dccm as a user it doent realy do any thing just jumps to the next command line.

Any help would be great. Here is what my log outputs when I turn the Axim on when it is in the cradle.

usb.c: USB device 10 (vend/prod 0x413c/0x4001) is not claimed by any active driver.

----------

## edusilva

I have just made it work with Axim. Just do modprobe ipaq vendor=0x413c product=0x4001. This way the device will be recognized and will probably attach to ttyUSB0.

----------

## tlaloctlaloc

A little OT, forgive me, but maybe useful to someone.

If you want to transfer only some files from your desktop to your PocketPC and are not interested in syncing contacts and whatsoever as I am and have a small LAN/WLAN network at disposal, you can do so by setting up a little webserver on your desktop like monkeyd, which is configured in a minute by setting server IP and the server root directory. Then use the browser on your PocketPC to acces your files.

Of course you should start the server only before you need it and stop it right afterwards for security reasons.

Bye, tlaloc.

----------

